# Annabelle's Kidding Thread



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

Hi there - this is my first post on the Goat Spot forum. I have enjoyed reading all the threads and getting lots of information. We are new to goat ownership as we have only had our goats for about 7 months now - this will be our first kidding. 

Below is a few pictures of annabelle - we do not have a bred date but do have a blood test confirmation of pregnancy. Anyone have any guesses on due date? The picture from behind was taken on May 2, I will update a picture of her later today when I get home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When did she start her udder? It will be 1 to 1 1/2 months from when she began her udder.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome to TGS! Cute doe you have there....she looks ready to bust she's so round! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Welcome to TGS! Cute doe you have there....she looks ready to bust she's so round! Good luck with kidding!


Exactly what I was going to say!


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

Her udder started about the 2nd week of march.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello and welcome :wave:

I'd say she has about 1-2 weeks left. She is a gorgeous doe! Good luck


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She looks pretty close to me!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am saying triplets in about a week.  Welcome!


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

Thanks all. Of course it will be over memorial day weekend when we are going to be away and there will be a farm sitter here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is right on schedule, it will be soon then.


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

Here she is tonight......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

oh boy...any discharge yet?


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

She has had amber discharge for about 6 weeks, there has been a little bit of clear the past couple of days but off and on. Her tail has been remaining wet though. I can still feel her ligs but the are soft. She is just acting not like herself. She is laying around a lot, and didn't come running when I brought her grain out this evening like usual. 

Hopefully she goes soon because this is driving us crazy.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing tonight or tomorrow... here is some advice: STAY UP!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL...I'll be looking for kid pics in the am


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

No babies yet as of 7am est.


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

Still waiting........


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:GAAH: Doesn't it drive you nuts!! But don't worry....she can't hold out forever!


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

She finally has some clear discharge....hopefully that is a good sign


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Go in the house for a snack. She will have them by the time your done. Haha. That's how it usually happens.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

how much? I am guessing trips if I didn't already say that... buck/buck/doe or vice versa.


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

We had the vet out today - he said everything is looking good and could see the babies moving around, he said give it another week or two before we start worrying.


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

5.22.13


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She's so cute! It's gotta be soon. I'm guessing twin bucklings (runs away as fast as I can) .


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

Annie gave birth this morning. 2 does. Will post pictures this evening.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Two does! I couldn't have been more wrong  How sweet, congratulations!!!


----------



## Litlebity (May 15, 2013)

10 hours old.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwww


----------

